# Tube Socks



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone made tube socks?

I have two patterns one using 3 double pointed needles and one using 4 double pointed needles.

I wanted to know if it pays to made a pair.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

I am curious too. i want to crochet sox with Koigu cuz I cannot knit well enough and I am wondering if it is worth it ?~!

Eagerly watching this thread....


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Why not? I would like to make some tube socks!


----------



## katag1 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't know if you would call it a tube sock but I have knitted heeless socks with 2 straight needles. They were easy and went rather quick. Got the pattern from "freevintageknitting.com"


----------



## psvg007 (Sep 20, 2012)

Have been knitting tube socks for a few years now. We knit them for the homeless and the socks are given out at Christmas time at various shelters around the city (Montreal)Tube socks are really easy to make. Cast on 48 sts, k2, p2 in the round for a few inches for the cuff and then you can k3,p1 for the rest of the sock until the tube measures about 16 to 18 inches. To shape the end, seperate the 48 sts onto 4 kneedles (12 sts per needle) and k2tog at the beginning of each needle(round one) Round 2 is knitted without any decrease. Derease on rd.3 and again on rd.5 and on rnd. 7. Then decrease on every round until there are 2 sts on every needle. Cut wool and draw it through the 8 remaining sts. The toe end is perfectly round and fits any foot very well.We use mostly Red Heart Super Saver. If you want to make socks for children cast on 36 sts


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

what is needle size please


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I make tube socks all the time my husband is a diabetic and had half his foot amputated and it is hard to find tube socks so I knit them I got my pattern on Ravelry.com.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> what is needle size please


If you don't get an answer, but I am sure you will, just look on the roll of paper which comes wrapped around the skein or ball of Super Saver it will tell you which size needles go with that particular yarn.


----------



## psvg007 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oups. Sorry about that. I use 4mm 0r 4.5mm


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I love making them. They go rather fast. I am learing now how to do socks with a heel, but it is a slow process.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

ssusan said:


> I love making them. They go rather fast. I am learing now how to do socks with a heel, but it is a slow process.


Once you've mastered the first sock with a certain pattern for main body, heel, foot, and toe...the identical sock will go MUCH quicker. I recommend either 2 sets of DPN...so you can do cuff, set down first sock, cuff of second sock, start on ankle section of seconds sock, put second sock down...you get the idea.

This will require two balls of the same dye lot, brand yarn of whatever weight chosen...unless you start at both ends of a 800+ yard worsted...time yourself. I prefer a SET of circulars...but only have 4 (2.75mm) circulars...only 4 that I've matched. 

So either two SETs of circulars or 8-10 DPN (1/2 each of the total DPN per sock).


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am making some at the moment for my 10 month old grandaughter. I have made her leg warmers but as she isn't wearing shoes I decided to combine a leg warmer pattern (2 needles) with a pair of tube socks. These socks can be made on 2 or 4 needles. I have only made 1 so far, but I am going to make the other leg warmer and then when I have tried it on her I will add the foot. Looks like a long sock with no heel. I also have a pattern for a pair with a heel in but have not made socks before so I need to do these when I can concentrate more, after Christmas. 

Photo not very good as they are navy blue. They have cables down the leg, four rows rib and foot knit on smaller needles.


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

Never made tube sox but tons of regular sox have been made. It seems to me that the tube socks might not be that great to wear because of no heel. Oh well, that just might be me!!! Good luck!


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for this easy pattern I will be making some of these aftr christmas


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for this easy pattern I will be making some of these aftr christmas


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

The last 2 years youngest g/son only wanted tube socks so I made him 3 pairs each year...really a no brainer as I use a circular needle with sock yarn...needless to say that is his request every year...But after a while gets a little boring just straight knit so I combine a different stitch thru out the sock. Made him 2 pair this year.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> > what is needle size please
> ...


thanks Mary


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have use a pattern called "Two needle tube socks." Here is the link:

http://gailbable.tripod.com/id34.html

It is very easy pattern. I do them both at the same time so I don't have to finish one and start all over.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

psvg007 said:


> Oups. Sorry about that. I use 4mm 0r 4.5mm


Thank you


----------



## RV Granny (Jul 17, 2011)

I make tube socks for the grandkids. They grow out of socks so quickly, and can just pass them down to the next one as they grow out of them. No sizing is necessary for heels


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Making socks is very rewarding. It's worth every minute knitting or crocheting it. Love homemade socks.


----------



## Lucas (Apr 6, 2011)

I use the Magic Loop to make two tube socks at same time. Look on UTube for directions Two-at-a-Time Magic Loop.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

psvg007 said:


> Oups. Sorry about that. I use 4mm 0r 4.5mm


Thank you for posting your pattern!


----------



## WandaPie (May 14, 2011)

There is a problem (dirt & wearing out) if the wearer goes around without shoes. But, these are really great for a child just learning to dress herself


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Made tube sox out of Lambs Pride worsted weight. Used them with slippers or sandals at home. Flat wore them out. Loved them. You got me started, have to make some more.

kk


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I made a pair of tube socks. It was p2, k2, ribbing the whole sock. They looked weird after I got them finished, but my 51 year old son tried them on and they fit him perfect. 
I'm quiet a bit smaller than he is and they fit me perfect too. 
I intend to make more later on. You can make them as short or as long as you want


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

The best thing about tube socks is that they fit a multitude of sizes.


----------



## Andiekaye (Dec 20, 2012)

What weight of yarn do you use? I get confused on the needle sizes, You use size 4.00, that would be a size 7 for me. I like to use sports or worsted weight.


----------



## Woolyne (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, I am originally from Montreal and wasn't aware of such a program for the homeless. Can you give me some details, i.e. who to contact, etc. Thanks,


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

I really enjoy knitting tube socks!! Here's a very basic pattern that I have used many, many times. I often vary the ribbing for the body part of the sock(s) just for a change of pace. 
http://knittingbunny.blogspot.com/2007_04_20_archive.html
Now that being said, I still have difficulty with the dpns. Seems my fingers all turn into thumbs the minute I pick them up. So I have been knitting my tubes on 9" size 2 Hiya Hiya bamboo circulars. (I always use sock yarn.) When it comes to the decreasing part, I continue with the circular needles until the stitches are stretched as far as they can comfortably be around the cable -needle tip to needle tip. Then I get my dpns out and finish the rest which usually isn't that many rounds.

I also have a pattern for spiral tube socks. Send me a PM if you're interested.

BTW Word of warning: Once you start knitting these, it's possible to become addicted. Good Luck! Jeanie


----------



## Red Star (Feb 28, 2012)

I have made tube socks with short circular needles and using 4 Double Points ( when you get to the toe area). Lion Brand has a pattern for the tube socks using worsted weight yarn. I have made several dozen pairs they go real fast.

If you can't find it let me know and I will look up the pattern. I don't have a scanner so you would have to send me your address. I know I found it in one of the magazines that has easy patterns, but it was several years ago. You can e-mail me at [email protected] if you would like the pattern. I hope this helps everyone.


----------



## psvg007 (Sep 20, 2012)

The tube socks shown on knittingbunny are very nice but a little missleading when it come to the shape of the finished sock. This shape is more what you will see after someone has worn the socks a few times. The socks take the shape of your foot. Newly made tube socks don't
have any hint of a heel.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

have made tube socks on my knitting machine which turned out rather well


----------



## Andiekaye (Dec 20, 2012)

I re-read the pattern ( and thanks for posting it). I.missed the part at the end about using Red Heart Super saver; I got some in my stash and I all set.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> I have use a pattern called "Two needle tube socks." Here is the link:
> 
> http://gailbable.tripod.com/id34.html
> 
> It is very easy pattern. I do them both at the same time so I don't have to finish one and start all over.


Thanks for the site. I never made socks with worsted weight yarn and can't wait to try this. I put together the stuff and will start it tomorrow. It is a great take along project; espcially for the car.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks so much. I am new to this. Do I use circular or just 2 regular needles?
Does knitting in the round always mean circular needles?
Thanks, Mary


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

My knitting group make tube socks for a womans shelter. Its just Co 32-42 stitches. K2 P2 for aobut 16 inches. then K2 together, run yarn through stitches and gather. Then of course we have to sew it up the side. But I am thinking about trying the majic loop the next time i make a pair.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

tenaj said:


> Has anyone made tube socks?
> 
> I have two patterns one using 3 double pointed needles and one using 4 double pointed needles.
> 
> I wanted to know if it pays to made a pair.


I made a tube sock on 2 needles. I prefer to knit in the round but the carpal tunnel thing won't tolerate 4-needle knitting just now. I think I got the pattern from Ravelry, chunky yarn with large needles. Not an astounding success because it came off too easily and it cost too much time fishing around for it in the bottom of my bed and made me unpopular with Denzel (dog) and Alexander (cat).
I might try again with thinner yarn and a smaller size circular needle, using the magic loop method (I loathe and detest seams). It's probably a good idea to make a pair if you have two feet. I don't need to because I haven't so I economise on yarn and time.
Di


----------



## psvg007 (Sep 20, 2012)

Knitting in the round means using a circular needle or 4 double pointed needles which I prefer to use. They are so much easier when it comes to decreasing for the toe. Knitting with just 2 needles means a seam up the side or in the back or anywhere for that matter as the sock can be worn one way today and another way tomorrow. I suggested Red Heart Super Saver because we knit for the homeless,mostly men, and the socks are rather heavy duty, more like hunting socks. If you want to knit for women use a finer yarn , smaller kneedles and fewer stitches


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i am knitting some for my 15 month old grandbabes. i did the toe up version on size 2 circular needles. cast on 6 each needle, increased each end every row until 14 stitches each side. then added every other row until 20 stitches each side. changed to pattern of k2, p2. haven't decided how long yet and only plan to make one until i can try it on them and see if it needs to be more stitches. going quickly and think these will be easier for the mom for many years.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Please tell me what cast on each needle means - how do you knit with stitches on 2 needles?
I can't wrap my mind around that.
would it make 2 socks?
Do you know where I could get the pattern to read about it?
Thanks, Mary


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i use figure 8 cast-on...found in lots of sock patterns


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Video for Figure 8 Cast on:






Written instructions for Figure 8 Cast on:

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATmagiccaston.html


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

How kind of you! Thanks so much. Mary


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

marylikestosew said:


> How kind of you! Thanks so much. Mary


Mary, you're most welcome. Your question caused me to look it up because I didn't know how to do it either. So, thank you for asking.
Mardi


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Mardi, Now I am anxious to make a bag that way.  Mary


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

marylikestosew said:


> Hi Mardi, Now I am anxious to make a bag that way.  Mary


Me, too!
Mardi


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's a different pattern, cast on is 42 (women's) or 54 (men's) in worsted. I'm just posting in case someone is looking later.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8024-1.html


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Little Person said:


> Never made tube sox but tons of regular sox have been made. It seems to me that the tube socks might not be that great to wear because of no heel. Oh well, that just might be me!!! Good luck!


Actually, tube socks are very comfortable to wear. They always fit with no binding or pinching. I prefer them to regular socks.

They are especially good for charity work because of the nearly guaranteed fit.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.ehow.com/how_12068877_knit-tube-socks-using-circular-needle.html


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

misellen said:


> http://www.ehow.com/how_12068877_knit-tube-socks-using-circular-needle.html


Thank you for your posting. I'll try a pair as soon as I can.


----------



## Kay2212 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have just been to this site and they don't have this pattern anymore. Is it possible for you to put it on here as it was free it should not infringe copyright rules.
Thanks

Kay


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Kay2212 said:


> I have just been to this site and they don't have this pattern anymore. Is it possible for you to put it on here as it was free it should not infringe copyright rules.
> Thanks
> 
> Kay


I just tried out the link and it is still there. Try it again and see if it works http://www.ehow.com/how_12068877_knit-tube-socks-using-circular-needle.html

If it still doesn't work, PM me.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Found this pattern in my bookmarks for a spiral tube sock that somebody copied and posted a couple of years ago, printed out. It might be what you're looking for:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8024-1.html


----------

